# replacing hooks on marauder stle lures?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

had a hook go MIA last time out. didn't even see a strike before it disappeared. 

not sure how to replace it besides with split rings.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Subscribed, I have wondered about this same thing.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

im a noob but probably have to have an open hook eyelet and weld it closed around the lure ring im probably way off but im sure some sort of welding would be involved with one of the those metal rings that attatches the rear hook


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You actually have a couple choices here. the first one is to buy some VCM Siwash open eye hooks of the size you want and put the open eye around your hook wire and close the eye with hog nose pliers. The second thing you can do is to use a split ring ( weight rating or your choice) and put an inline hook (Raptor the eye is inline with the hook shank) size of your choice on it. 

I'd change the tail hook as well, looks like the swivel is rusting away at the eye.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Kim said:


> You actually have a couple choices here. the first one is to buy some VCM Siwash open eye hooks of the size you want and put the open eye around your hook wire and close the eye with hog nose pliers. The second thing you can do is to use a split ring ( weight rating or your choice) and put an inline hook (Raptor the eye is inline with the hook shank) size of your choice on it.
> 
> I'd change the tail hook as well, looks like the swivel is rusting away at the eye.


what are your experience with fixed hooks vs. swiveled hooks? I've honestly never had a problem with either on smaller lures but I've been told the swiveled hooks are a lot better on these lures due to the Hoo's twisting after the strike. but then again a 40-50lb hoo will take both hooks and then it doesn't matter if the hooks swivel or not.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You could always try and have a SS swivel cut, put over the hook wire and have the SS swivel eye tig welded shuit. Tig welding things that small takes skill not to burn it up. Probably cost you what a new lure would run to boot. If you want the swivel just use a split ring and put a Siwash hook on it or use two split rings with a swivel between and put what ever hook you like on it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This is what I do with mine and it leaves only one split ring while still retaining high strength and less rings and the length of rigging that would occur if you put two split rings plus a swivel plus a hook.

Get a Braid multi tool or any other tool with the hook eye opener on it. Open the eye on the appropriate sized hook and pass a ring from the desired-sized swivel into the eye and close eye on the swivel with a crimper, preferably a bench crimper. Now, cut the other ring from the swivel (opposite from the side with the hook). Remove the cut ring and there will be a hole through the swivel body where the ring was. 

Now, find the heaviest split ring that will pass through the hole in swivel body, but do not put it on yet. Once you pick your split ring, attach it to the wire harness on the plug. Once attached, then attach it to the hole in the swivel. If you attach it to the swivel first, then it will be very hard to attach to the body afterward.

If I wasn't at work I would attach a step by step. but basically the hook will be directly attached to a ring on the swivel and the swivel body will be attached to the lure via the spit ring


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Has anyone seen or tried these yet ? They are the new Inline Single. Notice how the eye is opposite of a regular hook...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use the split rings in the right size. I've had a welded ring break with a Tuna right at the boat. It was heartbreaking.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

JCasey I use the Raptor hooks, VMC has come out with them too but they are flat sold out. The most reasonable priced one I think are the Raptors, there are a bunch of Japanese inline hooks out there but they are pricey. I also used the ringed hooks but I'm waiting for the day I experience the same thing Keith did.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Has anyone seen or tried these yet ? They are the new Inline Single. Notice how the eye is opposite of a regular hook...


That's the new VMC 7266 I believe. Still on back order......doh!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I made it back home this evening and a dozen rat trout on Manns swimmers have gotten my whatever back in tune with the universe. These pics will show you size wise what some of these hooks are like and some of the short comings as well.

The first pic left to right shows an Owner 7/0 ringed bait hook, OTI Raptor 6/0 hook, OTI Raptor 8/0 hook and OTI Raptor 10/0 hook. The quarters are for reference to give you an idea of the hooks actual size. It's easy to see that the OTI 6/0 Raptor hook is bigger than the Owner 7/0 ringed bait hook.

The second pic shows the Owner 7/0 ringed bait hook again with a closer view of the welded ring which is a pretty clean weld with a nice round ring.

The third pic shows a (L) Mustad 8/0 Hoodlum 4X live bait ringed hook and you can see the ring is distorted and the weld is real flat and a (R) Mustad 9/0 Hoodlum 4X live bait ringed hook although the rings aren't distorted on these the welds are flat again.

The fourth pic shows a proper ring weld.

The Mustads will never see water unless I cut the rings off and make them into assist hooks. It would be nice if all hook sizes were standard but that's not likely to happen.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I put some of the OTI Raptor 8/0 hooks on a couple Yo Zuri lures using Owner #220 split rings in place of the Siwash hooks.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

After running around this island and looking at options and the locals finally getting over how cool my lure is haha, I ended up with these. I'm going to cut off the ring and replace it with the split ring so it will just have two split rings. Seems like the easiest route to get the swivel back in place.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> After running around this island and looking at options and the locals finally getting over how cool my lure is haha, I ended up with these. I'm going to cut off the ring and replace it with the split ring so it will just have two split rings. Seems like the easiest route to get the swivel back in place.


 
Those look good. We lost a very nice Tuna at the boat b/c of a broken welded ring. I don't use the rings anymore..


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Fixed it up. Came out looking ok. Put some 8/0 owner hooks similar in shape to those VMC hooks but with a conventional eyelet. The bend keeps the point horizontal so I don't think and inline eye is necessary. 

Also made up some harnesses to try to avoid losing my lures to the wire on metal friction. Rigged a stiff rig with shrink tube and one with a plastic protector.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

....


----------

